# ""    ?     !

## chebyrechik

?       ,  ,     !      ,    ,   ,      ,   ,     ,   !
       !
    ""      ,   ! 
P.S.                  ,   ,               ,   .....

----------


## Def

> ?       ,  ,     ! ...
>       ,   ,     ,   !
> ...
>     ""      ,   ! 
> P.S.                  ,   ,               ,   .....

  ! ...    ???

----------


## laithemmer

...  -   , ...
       ,        .   ,  ,  ,     . 
       ,     .     :  ,       !    ! 
    ?!

----------


## Waldemar

> ...  -   , ...
>        ,        .   ,  ,  ,     . 
>        ,     .     :  ,       !    ! 
>     ?!

   ... 
    .   ...   ,       ....   ...       ,     :      5....  : !!!    ...!!!!  :   !!!     ))))

----------


## laithemmer

> ... 
>     .   ...   ,       ....   ...       ,     :      5....  : !!!    ...!!!!  :   !!!     ))))

      -       "    5". :)
         !

----------


## Waldemar

> !

  ĺ???        ,              : ,   ???  ))))

----------


## laithemmer

> ĺ???        ,              : ,   ???  ))))

----------


## chebyrechik

> ...        ,     .     :  ,       !    ! 
>     ?!

  .....  ,   !      !          :)
         ,     ,    ! ==)))))     

> -       "    5". :)
>          !

  ,  ,       ,         ?!      ?:))))

----------


## Waldemar

....    ...      .... :))

----------


## aneisha

> ,  ,       ,         ?!      ?:))))

  .  !   -    . ϳ    , ,       6-. (   )
           , . 
   .   -   ,  .    ,     ( ). ,   .   , .

----------


## knell

,               , ...

----------


## laithemmer

> .....  ,   !      !          :)
>          ,     ,    ! 
> ,  ,       ,         ?!      ?:))))

  ,      .  _ǲ ί_      ,     . ³      ,             . :  ,    ,     ,      .   ,   ,     ...,      -        .  .
,    " ".  ,      "  "  ,   ,    -    ,      .  ...   __    ,      .     -  .         -    .   .
         ....

----------


## chebyrechik

> ,               , ...

             :)   

> ,      .  _ǲ ί_      ,     . ³      ,             . :  ,    ,     ,      .   ,   ,     ...,      -        .  .
> ,    " ".  ,      "  "  ,   ,    -    ,      .  ...   __    ,      .     -  .         -    .   .
>          ....

  
 !  :)        ,   ?:)))   ,   =-))))) 
 12 :)))

----------


## sandro1385

....!!!!!!!! ,    

 ?   ?
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## Meladon

,

----------

> ....!!!!!!!! ,    
> 
>  ?   ?
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!

     , ,    ,     .

----------


## **SEM**

> ?       ,  ,     !      ,    ,   ,      ,   ,     ,   !
>        !
>     ""      ,   ! 
> P.S.                  ,   ,               ,   .....

            ...    ))))..   !- ..      ...      ,     ,(    )   

> ....!!!!!!!! ,    
> 
>  ?   ?
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

   !!!

----------

...     !!   !!! 
  !! ..  ...  ...    - !! ,..   -   ,  ,   ....    ?   ,     ....    ..   ... 
  ....  !!! 
[QUOTE=Meladon;35860]  ,       
-        ....... :)  ....  ...  
    ...   ,    !   ....  !

----------


## Def

> ....!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gonosuke

*zorge*,    ,  . 
   )))))

----------


## **SEM**

...)))
,           .... 
      ""   ""..  !!...   ""      ...     ...             _)))), ,       ))

----------


## ꩮ

, ,    -       .   -   ,   ....  ,           "",   -  .,        ....  *****    ,       -  .   ? 
   -      - ,     .

----------


## InTheMatrix

!        ...       ...    ... ))

----------


## Mr.Kronko

...
       -    
   -      ,
   -        
..    
 :  .  !!

----------


## nickeler

-    .   ?            ,  ...       ,     ,     " "     ?            ?    ...     ""...       ...

----------


## __

> ?       ,  ,     !      ,    ,   ,      ,   ,     ,   !
>        !
>     ""      ,   ! 
> P.S.                  ,   ,               ,   .....

     ?

----------


## yara3755

?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

......

----------


## Olio

*Mr.Kronko*,  :

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Olio*,  !   !        .....     
 !    !!

----------


## Olio

*Mr.Kronko*, !       ,      , ...

----------



----------


## Mr.Kronko

, ,     ..           ..
  ...  Turbo   ..  !                    ... ....

----------


## TTS



----------


## yara3755

*, ?*

----------


## rust

......

----------


## V00D00People

> ......

   2     ...

----------


## rust



----------


## V00D00People

> 

   ,  , .

----------


## Rezident



----------


## unknown

- , ,    ?
-    ?
- , ,    ...
- ͺ,   ...
- !  ...

----------


## MaxShane

!

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,  !!! 
, , ,( )  Cinzano Bianco.

----------


## Mr.Kronko

?????????

----------


## Olio

**:    *Mr.Kronko*, ))

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Olio*,     !

----------


## Olio

?!  , ?!  ,     ', , ! !

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

(       youtube)

----------


## zmeyyy4

.        .   ,           .       ,   ,  ,        ?   ,         ,         .          .     .

----------

